

Hack the Olympics - jyothi
http://strydehax.blogspot.com/2008/08/hack-olympics.html

======
jyothi
This one is similar to the article "how I stole someone else's identity."

It is disappointing that neither Google or Baidu could act and retain a cache
of the page. That would be history err.. or legally nothing can be done.

